# FOUND: Kayak paddle on the Poudre



## DRACO18 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey found a kayak paddle below Diamond Rock and above the Poudre Park Picnic area. Looks like it has been in the water for a little while. ( it could have been from higher up and washed down but it was pretty buried in the mud so i doubt it.) Feel free to PM with a discription if you think it is yours. There is no name or number on it.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

we boated yesterday on the Rustic run, lost a powder blue breakdown with nsr straps on it...somehow wasnt hooked in properly on duckie?
Daniel
303-525-5363


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

I dont think it would have survived thru the Narrows though..


----------



## Riogoodtime (Mar 23, 2009)

*Paddle*

Hey Kevin, I have lost two paddles this season on upper and middle narrows.One of them is an AT paddle bent shaft black shaft with white blades it had pogies on it but this was awhile ago and the other paddle my friend lost its werner black shaft with yellow blades its a straight shaft paddle. That would be too awesome if you found one of them.970-673-6097>JB


----------



## Travis.Paul (Jul 25, 2013)

*Lost my paddle awhile ago*

Hey kevin, I lost my paddle about 2 months ago right below the narrows. Its a Toughstuff black shaft white blades. Lost it and had to head to thailand the next day so I've been pretty lazy about checking the buzz. That would be sweet if mine actually washed up! won't be home for another month, email: [email protected]


----------

